# Кифоз и лордоз одновременно



## Yuriy7 (3 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора.  Прошу квалифицированного совета.  Последние несколько лет чувствую себя чем дальше тем хуже. Мне 29 лет, рост 188, вес до 80кг.Почти год назад снимки показали кифоз и лордоз (есть снимки и выписка). Есть немного боль в спине, когда позволяю ей не максимально прогнуться во вперед. Сильный дискомфорт при длительной ходьбе или стоянии (от 1-2 часов), а именно спина и грудь одновременно сильно тянут прогнуться, я сопротивляюсь етому и сильно устаю. При етом низ пресса делается большим выпяченным, а область желудка наоборот продавленная внутрь, как будто органы сместились вниз. 

Становится легче когда нагибаю все туловище вперед в поясе где то до 45 градусов так чтобы поясница разогнулась назад, но так я не позволяю себе ходить, а то вид как у старика или инвалида. Чудно то, что во время бега тяжести нет и чувствую себя легко как здоровый (два раза в неделю бегаю 7км), реально бегать легче чем ходить. Кому то может показаться невероятным но уже длительное время все именно так: всегда при беге никакого дискомфорта, а при длительной ходьбе всегда довольно сильный дискомфорт, чем дольше хожу тем хуже, просто уже трудно ходить, со стороны немного видно что походка деланная, иногда немного теряю равновесие.  Несколько месяцев по совету невролога и травматолога делаю некоторые упражнения от кифоза, лордоза и от етого совсем немного легче. 

Каждое утро начинаю из зарядки и холодного душа. В том числе два раза в неделю делаю утреннюю пробежку, подтягивания на турнике, для пресса подьем ног вися на турнике, но медленно и осторожно чтоб меньше грузить спину. Ношу корректор осанки, но не целыми днями, с ним немного легче. Когда ложусь на твердый пол позвонки в грудном отделе сильно хрустят но без боли. После хруста грудной отдел с меньшей силой тянет согнуться. Ходил на массаж, толку ноль, массаж дает такое ж кратковременное облегчение как и обычное сидение или лежание после длительного нахождения на ногах. Меня не удовлетворяет ефект от тренировок, требующих от меня большых усилий, пользы от которых почти ноль. Можно ли и стоит ли в моем случае делать операцию? Или достаточно найти грамотную физкультурную программу?


----------



## La murr (3 Июл 2018)

@Yuriy7, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Июл 2018)

Клиновидную деформацию тел позвонков никакими упражнениями устранить невозможно и не нужно.
В идеале - попасть на прием к грамотному мануальному терапевту. Если есть возможность - посетите в Киеве консультанта Форума Игоря Григорьевича Зинчука.
Пока же - массаж, гимнастика для позвоночника.
Если нет профессиональной необходимости, тогда нет никакого смысла ходить 2 часа и вызывать этим боли в спине.
Если бегать, плавать,заниматься ОФП. в т.ч и на тренажерах, то минимум 3 (три ) раза в неделю. 2 раза - "ни пришей, ни пристегни". Никакой пользы.


----------



## Yuriy7 (4 Июл 2018)

Большое спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

На болезнь Бехтерева надо провериться.
Раньше в анализах СОЭ было повышено?


----------



## Yuriy7 (5 Июл 2018)

Последний раз я делал анализы несколько месяцев назад и врач сказал что все нормально. Вбще никогда в жизни не было плохих анализов, всегда нормально. Буду в поликлинике выяснять про болезнь Бехтерева.
Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

Добавьте к Соэ, ещё и СРБ.


----------

